# Directions



## Melikhovo

Hei!
I am new to the Finnish language and this forum but I was wondering if someone would be able to provide some "direction phrases" if possible. I've given some suggestions below but feel free to add/suggest anything else!

-How far is the ______ from here?

-Do I take the highway/train…?

-At the corner turn right/left.

-Turn left here, then eventually you'll see ____ rd. Make a right… 

-Cross the street

-The _____ is across the street.

-It's a 15 minute walk/drive… 

Thank you!


----------



## Hakro

Hi Melikhovo! Welcome to the Finnish forum!

According to the WR rules you should try yourself first. Then we'll try to help you.


----------



## Melikhovo

Ok, I'm sure these are too literal, and there are probably more common colloquial variations but, here are my attempts: 

-Voin mennä maantiellä? Junassa?


-Kulmassa käänny oikealle / vasemmalle.


-Käänny vasemmalle täällä, niin näet ____ rd. Tee oikea ...


-Ylitä katu


-_____ On kadun toisella puolella.


-Se on 15 minuutin kävelymatkan / ajaa ...


----------



## Gavril

I'm not a native speaker, but here are my suggestions on the sentences:



Melikhovo said:


> -Voin*ko* mennä *sinne* maantiellä? Juna*ll*a?



sinne = "there" when you are talking about going "there" rather than being there or leaving there
-ko = required after the verb when you're asking a yes/no question
-lla = by means of (in this context)

For this meaning, it might be more common to say,

_Kulkeeko __juna sinne_ "Does the train go there"?

or, _Kulkeeko valtatie sen läpi? _"Does the highway go through there?"



> -Käänny kulma*sta* oikealle / vasemmalle.



Note the different word-order (_käänny_ at the beginning).



> -Käänny vasemmalle *tästä*, *sitten kävele kunnes* näet ____ rd. *Sitten käänny *tee oikea*lle* ...



kävele kunnes näet (X) = "walk until you see (X)"



> -Ylitä katu



Correct. Another way of saying "cross the street" is _
Mene kadun yli_.



> -_____ On kadun toisella puolella.



Correct. You can also say _(X) on toisella puolen katua._



> -*Sinne *on *täältä* 15 minuutin kävelymatka / *ajomatka* ...



sinne ... täältä = "to that place ... from here"


----------



## Tuuliska

One correction:
_Voinko mennä sinne maantiellä/junalla?_
--> _maantie*tä* (pitkin)_
Similarly: _joke*a* (pitkin)_ = "by river"
BUT: _auto*lla* _(by car)

Other than that Gavril's sentences are all correct and excellent Finnish. A few addition, though:

_Kulmassa käänny oikealle / vasemmalle.
Käänny kulmasta oikealle / vasemmalle._
Gavril's sentence is definitely better but technically Melikhovo's sentence is also correct. It's a bit unusual but Finnish is flexible with the word order and it's not unheard of to say _kääntyä kulmassa_.

_Kävele kunnes näet (X)_
Note that (X) must be in the accusative form. For example:
_Kävele kunnes näet asema*n*._

_Sinne on täältä 15 minuutin kävelymatka / ajomatka._
This is good but you can also say:
_Täältä on sinne 15 minuutin kävelymatka / ajomatka.
_Or just:
_Sinne on 15 minuutin kävelymatka / ajomatka.
_Or even:
_Se on 15 minuutin kävelymatka / ajomatka._
If you want to keep it short and simple.

Note that in that sentence the number must be in the genitive form when said out loud. In this case _"vii*den*toista minuutin"_ not _"viisitoista minuutin"_. If it's 15 minutes specifically, you can also use the word _"vartti"_ (genitive _"vartin"_):
_Sinne on täältä vartin kävelymatka / ajomatka.
_vartti = "quarter hour"


----------

